# Carriage Lite Fifth Wheel VIN Location



## pnist08@yahoo.com (May 18, 2009)

I just bought a 36 ft Carriage Fifth Wheel and need to have the VIN number verified by a county sherriff in order to transfere tag from PA to Florida.

Anyone know where to find the VIN number?

Paul


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 18, 2009)

Re: Carriage Lite Fifth Wheel VIN Location

Should be stamped on the 5th wheel, on the side tag where the weights are listed and inside in the cabinets on a lable.


----------

